# Ice-Off Strawberry Info!



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Anybody have any predictions on when Ice-off will be? Not as early as the last few years I'm thinking. As much as I hate to say this, my guess is the last week or so in May. 

Also, If anyone has any knew information about current ice conditions please update this thread so we can all be kept up to date. Any info regarding ice depths, slush, snow, the edges breaking away, and when the ice becomes unsafe for the ice fishing boys would be awesome. I believe the only open water as of yet is just in the Inlet by the ladders, I doubt that has changed. I would really appreciate the information.

I hope all you COLD BLOODED ice fisherman leave us open water boys some fish! :mrgreen: 

Berrymania baby!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Additionally, it would be nice to know when the Soldier Creek road opens up for passenger vehicles. :wink: :wink: 

C'mon water!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If the sunny forecast holds up for us, it won't be long!


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone have a update after this past week-end?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I talked to a guy who went out on the ice by the ladders on Sunday. He said it was 18 + inches still where he was. :evil: It's gonna be a while.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

rapalahunter,

Thanks for the information. Still 18 freaking inches of ice by the ladders! That's not a good sign at all! I agree though, were going to be waiting for a while.


----------



## bwhitty (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with uintaman in thinking it will be the end of may unless hell unleashes its fury on the berry!!! :shock: can't wait to get out there! My toon calls to me from the rafters. I might go try deer creek this weekend.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Theese freek snow storms and sub freezing nights are not helping, how can you be 80 degrees one day and have to brush snow off your car and scrape your windows the next day GRRR hate this snow!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Amen orvis1.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone have any up to date information on the ice?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree with the late May date. Could even be the first part of June. There's a ton of snow up there still and it is dropping to like 15 degrees at night. Unless there is a big change in the weather pattern soon, it's going to be awhile.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Any update on whether the ice is pulling away at all from the ladders?? If that isn't even receding then it will be a while. Is there any way some of you guys can pay some extra tithing or something to speed up the ice-off?!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:rotfl: That's horrible.

No, it's not receding at all. Maybe 2 feet from the cement blocks. Looking forward to ice off before autumn. :wink:


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

All you ice fisherman cursed us!!!! How dare you all :wink:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

So is it true that the edges aren't even breaking up yet? Is the only open water still just in the shute? 

Well it looks like we have at the least a week worth of warm weather coming up so hopefully it will start doing some damage to the ice! I was able to take my wife and kids up there camping and fishing last year for her mothers day weekend, I guess that's not going to even be close to being a reality this year. I guess well have to wait for fathers day weekend this year.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm used to talking to myself so I guess I'll start replying to myself on the forum, LOL. I just located this article that answered a bunch of questions. Great news from the DWR especially with the warm forecast ahead. Doe's anyone know where the open water by Indian Creek is? Last I heard the road wasn't clear past the Marina turn off, anyone know if that's changed? Maybe we will get up on the water before the end of May! :mrgreen:    :shock: :lol:  8) :mrgreen: 

STRAWBERRY RESERVOIR: (May 1) Ice fishing is not recommended. A recently drilled hole showed several layers of bad ice, slush, water, etc. Only about six to eight inches of the ice was considered somewhat solid but there are several cracks on the ice surface, a lot of slush in places and water level is rising which provides unsafe conditions around the edges. Though yesterday's storm froze up the edges a bit, warmer weather can make ice weak in a short amount of time. A little bit of open water at the ladders and Indian Creek. DWR biologist Justin Robinson guesstimates another two to three weeks before ice off, depending on weather and wind. Regulations for the reservoir include an aggregate limit of four trout or kokanee salmon. No more than two of which may be cutthroat trout under 15 inches and no more than one may be a cutthroat over 22 inches long. All cutthroat between 15 and 22 inches must be immediately released (any trout with cutthroat markings is considered a cutthroat). Don't feel compelled to harvest fish on every trip. Please do your part to ensure the future of this heavily utilized fishery by voluntarily releasing fish!

This article was located on the Utah Wildlife Website!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> I'm used to talking to myself so I guess I'll start replying to myself on the forum, LOL. I just located this article that answered a bunch of questions. Great news from the DWR especially with the warm forecast ahead. Doe's anyone know where the open water by Indian Creek is? Last I heard the road wasn't clear past the Marina turn off, anyone know if that's changed? Maybe we will get up on the water before the end of May! :mrgreen:    :shock: :lol:  8) :mrgreen:


I'm not sure you're going to like this report much either....I think May is out of the question..but the _good_ report sums it up the best....From: Mr. Pez Gallo.. 

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5069&p=60295#p60295

btw...LOAH's picture in this article dated March 23, 2008.....looks the same now as it did then..


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

LMAO, now that's freaking hilarious!


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Me and my dad fished the lake yesterday and lets just say It was a long walk back after the atv's broke through the first layer of ice and slush. we went up this morning and were able to get them out after if got a little more solid overnight. We did good fishing just recomend staying close to the shore and maybe wearing snow shoes later in the day. Ill post pictures later today.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Well at least someone is fishing the Berry. Glad to hear you got your wheelers back, it sounds like you and your dad had plenty of time to bond while walking out in the slush, lol. I don't think I would have slept very good last night knowing that my wheeler was stuck in the slush. You have to love it when things like this happen, they sure do make for great stories. What area did you get stuck in? Where you just out from the Marina? Look's like the end of the ice is finally around the corner!


----------

